# Salutations Compatriots



## Dr. Scarecrow (Mar 14, 2011)

Greetings one and all, Dr. Scarecrow here...

I'm a long time admirer of this glorious forum and its talented and humorous crew. 

Allow me to share my credentials: I was head decorator growing up of our family home come Halloween, in high school I founded and ran the school's charity haunted house, in college I ran the university's campus haunted house starting my sophomore year, and have consulted on several haunted hayrides and houses. 

That being said- the last 5 years I was in graduate school and working full time in the city, where Halloween doesn't quite exist. 

2011 is my glorious return to haunting! We are finally out of apartment living and switching to a townhouse with a small yard and patio- that i will take FULL advantage of!

I have been planning my haunt now for years- On October 31st, 2011 The Leechwood Apothecary will be open for business. It is set to be an interactive witch's shop/ kitchen with a "please touch" motto for the kids of our townhouse development. Oddities and gross-outs will abound, intermixed with some (hopefully) attention grabbing effects and a few genuine scares lurking in a few well planned places- this way I can cater to both younger and older kids.

My dream, someday- is to have a full front yard grave haunt, the apothecary and an "unethical" scientist's lab. 

I look forward to discussing, commiserating and advising.

The Doctor is in.......


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome, Dr. S!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to our forum Dr. Scarecrow!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

glad to have you.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. It sounds like you belong. Good luck with haunting the new house.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Happy to have you, Dr. Scarecrow. Your enthusiasm is greatly mirrored around here.


----------



## Dr. Scarecrow (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Dr. Scarecrow! Nice to have you here.


----------

